# Tastatur defekt? Taste gedrückt halten funktioniert nicht richtig.



## Marcimoto (27. Mai 2018)

*Tastatur defekt? Taste gedrückt halten funktioniert nicht richtig.*

Moin, 

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro M zugelegt, bin jetzt allerdings auf ein Problem gestoßen.

In Rainbow Six Siege ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Gedrückthalten von Tasten Probleme bereitet.
Egal ob bei der Leertaste zum Wändeabseilen oder bei der X Taste zum Feindscannen oder sogar das einfache Vorwärtslaufen.
Das Problem lässt sich übrigens umgehen indem man zwei Tasten gleichzeitig drückt.
Also z.B. W+Leer gedrückt, dann wird die Aktion ausgeführt.

Darüber hinaus habe ich beim schreiben das Problem, dass wenn ich  eine Taste drücke nach einer kurzen Verzögerung die Eingaben quasi exponentiell zunehmen.
Besonders problematisch ist das bei der Backspace Taste, denn wenn man die gedrückt hält,  um ein ganzes Wort zu löschen, killt man kurzerhand den ganzen Text.

Die Treiber habe ich neu installiert und die Einstellungen in der Verzögerung & Wiederholrate haben auch keinen Unterschied gemacht.

Mit meiner alten Rubberdome Sidewinder X4 treten keine dieser Fehler auf.

Meine Vermutung liegt bei einem Defekt, aber vielleicht sind das ja bekannte Symptome bei Mechas, die sich leicht beheben lassen.

MfG


----------



## JackA (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Tastatur defekt? Taste gedrückt halten funktioniert nicht richtig.*

In der Coolermaster Software müsstest du einstellen können, dass die Tasten extrem schnell hintereinander gespammt werden. Der Problem kam schon öfters vor.


----------



## Marcimoto (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Tastatur defekt? Taste gedrückt halten funktioniert nicht richtig.*

Die Pro M Non RGB läuft leider softwarelos. Ich kann nur die Firmware aktualisieren (gibt keine neue), alles andere ist ausgegraut..


----------



## JackA (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Tastatur defekt? Taste gedrückt halten funktioniert nicht richtig.*

Ok, dann müsste das mit ner Tastenkombi funktionieren:


> Hi Kris,
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcimoto (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Tastatur defekt? Taste gedrückt halten funktioniert nicht richtig.*

Das war's, danke!


----------



## Lenny2305 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 
ich habe das selbe Problem, jedoch lies es sich durch die Tastebkombi Fn+F5 nicht lösen. 

Ich habe die Tastatur Keyz Tellurium von the G-lab

MfG


----------



## Hubacca (14. Juni 2020)

Bei deiner Tellurium ist die Tastenkombi Fn+F5 auch mit der Multimediafunktion STOP belegt Seite 3:
https://the-g-lab.tech/wp-content/uploads/Manuel-Keyz-Tellurium.pdf

Ich bin mir fast sicher das eine bestimmte ( undokumentierte) Tastenkombi mit der Fn Taste dein Problem - einfach mal probieren und dabei kannst du die 
in der Beschreibung angegebenen Tastenkombis schonmal ausschliessen !


----------

